# Can't find oil filter



## DSLAlexandria (Nov 11, 2015)

I have an old hydrostatic 2544 industrial tractor and I would like to change the oil but I can't find the filter. Anyone know where I should look?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy DSLAlexandria,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Call Messick's Parts Hotline at 1-877-260-3528.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

On the Wix filter site, they only show a transmission filter.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

According to the diagram at http://partstore.caseih.com/us, the transmission/hydraulic filter is located under a cover on the right lower side of the transmission housing. It's a cartridge type filter, not a spin-on. Wix does not list a crossover number from the Case/IH number but NAPA does.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

My posts are showing twice today for some reason.


----------



## DSLAlexandria (Nov 11, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you tradermark., for a helpful response and the useful website.


----------

